# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Sterke nagels en zachte handen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Sterke nagels en zijdezachte handen* 


*De gevaren* 

De grootste vijanden van jonge en zachte handen zijn water, UV-stralen en onderhoudsproducten. 
De eerste regel die u altijd moet respecteren als u mooie handen wilt hebben of houden: handschoenen dragen bij huishoudelijke klussen. De tweede regel is net zo belangrijk: een zonnewerend product gebruiken, zowel in de zomer als in de winter om te vermijden dat de huid van uw handen vroegtijdig veroudert. De zon bevordert namelijk het optreden van bruine vlekken die niet meteen een verjongend effect hebben!


*Verplicht: hydratatie* 

De handen moeten natuurlijk dagelijks gehydrateerd worden. Breng ook handcrème aan na elke huishoudelijke klus en na het handenwassen. 's Avonds neemt u best de gewoonte aan om uw handen te voorzien van een voedende crème, net voor het slapengaan (leg een tube crème voor de handen op uw nachttafeltje). En als u over de nodige moed beschikt kunt u na het aanbrengen van de crème katoenen handschoenen aantrekken om ze de hele nacht aan te houden. Dankzij de warmte van de handschoenen kunnen de bestanddelen van de crème optimaal werken. Het levert u de volgende morgen zijdezachte handen op!
Laat uw handen ook meeprofiteren van de restjes van hydraterende gelaatsmaskers. Als het heel koud is mag u niet aarzelen om de grote middelen boven te halen en uw handen te beschermen door het regelmatig aanbrengen van olie, zachte amandelolie bijvoorbeeld. 


*Mooie en gezonde nagels* 

Geen perfecte handen zonder onberispelijke nagels! Plan daarom om de paar weken een zorgvuldige manicure.
Verwijder eerst de eventuele lak of wat er van overblijft van uw nagels met dissolvent, indien mogelijk zonder aceton (deze substantie is schadelijk voor de nagels omdat het de keratine uitdroogt).
Als ze droog zijn, vijlt u uw nagels en daarbij vertrekt u altijd van de buitenkant naar het midden. Gebruik een kartonnen vijl, dat is beter dan een metalen vijl die de nagels makkelijker beschadigt. 
Dompel uw handen in een kommetje water met zeep of breng een product aan dat de nagelriemen soepel maakt zodat u ze makkelijker met een wattenstaafje lichtjes kunt terugduwen.
Na het wassen van uw handen, laat u uw nagels op natuurlijke wijze blinken met behulp van een polijstvijl, een onmisbaar accessoire in uw badkamer!


*Omtrent nagellak* 

De laatste regel is facultatief: het aanbrengen van nagellak. Nagellak beoogt alleen een esthetisch effect, maar dat kan helpen om bepaalde probleempjes te verdoezelen, zoals bijvoorbeeld verkleurde nagels. Er zijn in de handel ook nagellaksoorten die de keratine versterken en zo verhinderen dat de nagels gaan breken. U kunt indien nodig ook een voedende crème gebruiken voor uw nagels of ze regelmatig verwennen meteen beetje olie. Als u last hebt van ontdubbelde nagels dan kiest u voor een nagellak die dat euvel bestrijdt. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

